# Brewista Kettle



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Did anybody get a chance to look at the brewista kettle at LCF? Looks like they'll be cheaper on CoffeeHit and wondered whether to go for that or a bonavita?!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, they are a nice piece of kit

Some well thought out controls

The one on display was being put through its paces and was standing up to the test


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Of equal quality and build to the bonavita?


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

samjfranklin said:


> Of equal quality and build to the bonavita?


Looked like it.

JP


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

samjfranklin said:


> Did anybody get a chance to look at the brewista kettle at LCF? Looks like they'll be cheaper on CoffeeHit and wondered whether to go for that or a bonavita?!


You'll have to wait until June.

JP


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Any idea on price?


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Interesting pricing decision - is £15 enough of a difference on the Bonavita to take a (perceived?) risk on an unproven product? I'm not saying it's wrong (probably enough to convince me to buy one in June) but be interesting to see how many they ship in the first six months.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Any idea on price?


£80 on coffeehit


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Nimble Motionists said:


> Interesting pricing decision - is £15 enough of a difference on the Bonavita to take a (perceived?) risk on an unproven product? I'm not saying it's wrong (probably enough to convince me to buy one in June) but be interesting to see how many they ship in the first six months.


I think it would sway it for me. Can always try it, hate it, and return it. It also has the alarm clock built into it for freshly heated water when you wake up - is this something the bonavita does?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

samjfranklin said:


> I think it would sway it for me. Can always try it, hate it, and return it. It also has the alarm clock built into it for freshly heated water when you wake up - is this something the bonavita does?


Nope


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm in need of a kettle for brewing, so will be investing in this day one. I have no experience with the bonavita but I'll let you know my thoughts. Hot water in the morning will be nice.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

samjfranklin said:


> I think it would sway it for me. Can always try it, hate it, and return it. It also has the alarm clock built into it for freshly heated water when you wake up - is this something the bonavita does?


seriously?

it takes a kettle two minutes to boil. Who sets the alarm for a kettle?!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Steve7 said:


> seriously?
> 
> it takes a kettle two minutes to boil. Who sets the alarm for a kettle?!


To wake you up in the morning so you can switch it on??


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Also re-boiling deoxygenates water which affects extraction - not sure if keeping the water at a particular temperature for an unnecessarily prolonged period would have the same effect?


----------

